# Vintage Schwinn B-6 Autocycle Phantom Springer Bicycle Horn Tank Drum Brake Bike



## tomsjack (Nov 6, 2020)

Vintage Schwinn B-6 Autocycle Phantom Springer Bicycle Horn Tank Drum Brake Bike On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-B-6-Autocycle-Phantom-Springer-Bicycle-Horn-Tank-Drum-Brake-Bike/233769509239?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2020)

That's funny!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2020)

Ha Ha Ha Ha! That's a rare one.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2020)

Holy Moly! A 1979 Spitfire 5 morphed into a B-6 Phantom Jaguar! And the sellers imagination is running amuck!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 7, 2020)

$6500.00 .........................and..........................you still need a horn !!  :eek:


----------



## crazyhawk (Nov 7, 2020)

He must have built the thing with stuff he found in that pile behind it.  Yikes.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 7, 2020)

shipping is a bargain too

people like this need to be tortured....msg them and say you want it....
but go no further than that... words...
gotta have it...etc.... vague


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 7, 2020)

Takes all kinds..  Buyer beware!!


----------



## Mymando (Nov 12, 2020)

More like beware of seller?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 12, 2020)

the title is keyword spamming. if you report him they will take the listing down.... at least that's what they did to me a couple times. then I found a way to list where you can use white text and did all my spamming in the text of the description. the words were all invisible unless you hovered your cursor over them.


----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## bobcycles (Nov 13, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the title is keyword spamming. if you report him they will take the listing down.... at least that's what they did to me a couple times. then I found a way to list where you can use white text and did all my spamming in the text of the description. the words were all invisible unless you hovered your cursor over them.





Ebay pretty much does Nothing when you report listing violations any more... waste of time.
Ebay is at it's lowest of low point caring about what goes on on their platform


----------



## tim elder (Nov 13, 2020)

I submitted offers starting at $100 in $1.00 increments up to $200 and they were all rejected.  I am totally stunned!


----------

